# صناعة منظف



## هدى محمد صالح (20 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على المواد الاولية ونسب الخلط الصحيحة 
لصناعة المنظفات السائلة المستخدمة في تنظيف الاواني المنزلية


----------



## skybierd (23 أكتوبر 2006)

اذا ممكن ان تعطيني وقت لمدة اسبوع ارسل لكي النسب وطريقة الخلط انشاء الله


----------



## حمدي يونس (2 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز هدا الي انت طالبو سهل جدا


----------



## حسام سعد (5 نوفمبر 2006)

الصابون السائل :
المكونات :
- صودا كاوية 4%
-روائح (حسب الطلب)
-سلفونيت 4%
-جليسرين (حسب الطلب)
-سليكات 7%
-ماء 85%
طريقة التحضير :
-يصب نصف كمية الماء في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ ثم توضع الصودا الكاوية في الماء مع التقليب حتي تبرد .
-يصب نصف كمية الماء في إناء آخر من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ ثم يوضع عليه مادة السلفونيت مع التقليب .
- يوضع محلول الصودا الكاوية إلي المحلول المخفف لمادة السلفونيت
-يوضع علي المزيج السليكات والروائح والجلسرين ثم التقليب لفترة حتي يتم الدمج الكامل للصابون .
-يعبأ الصابون في العبوات المقترحة ثم تغلف


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اذا كان السلفونيت هو السلفونيك اسيد اذا الكلام دة غلط جدا لان كيلو السلفونيك بيتعادل بحوالى 131 جرام صودا او حوالى كيلو سليكات صوديوم دة اذا كان السلفونيك غاز حتى اذا كان سلفونيك فصل يعنى الالكيل متسلفن ب h2so4مش بso3مش هتفرق كتيروخذ بالك يا اخ حسام ان مصدرك مش دقيق والسلام عليكم اخوكم محمد


----------



## علي بافقير (10 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور
67444


----------



## حمدي يونس (12 نوفمبر 2006)

لا تركيبة ممتازة لكن ينقصها المادة الحافظة والله الحافظ


----------



## محمد العدوى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

صناعة الصابون السائل بسيطة جدا 1ك سلفونك 175 جرام صوداكاوية نضع السلفونك فى حوالى10اتر ماء حتى يتم الذوبان مع ملاحظة ان تتم العمليات فى اناء بلاستك نضيف قليل من البولى الذى يعطى القوام الخاص للسائل فى هذة الاثناء نكون اذبنا الصودا فى كمية الماء وننتظر حتى يبرد نضيف الصودا على الخليط نحصل على نقطة التعادل نضيف اللون والرائحة نكمل الاناء الى 15 لتر نحصل على صابون سائل ممكن نضيف قليل من التكسابون نرجو الدعاء للجميع


----------



## محمد العدوى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكرة استخدام السليكات بكثرة مضر فى الصابون السائل ممكن استخدام الجلسرين و التكسابون


----------



## محمد العدوى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن نضيف قليل من مادة حافظة مثل الفورمالين ولكن قليل جدا


----------



## حمدي يونس (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اهلا بالجميع


----------



## حمدي يونس (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت الجميع يشارك ولو بقليل


----------



## حمدي يونس (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شو مع سائل الجلي


----------



## محمد العدوى (2 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اعمل فى المنظفات عايز اعمل لى عبوة خاصة باسمى ما هى الخطوات التى يمكن ان اتبعها حتى احصل على ذلك مع العلم انى عندى رخصة تعبئة منظفات وشكرا


----------



## مني حكايات (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين علي النصائح الممتازة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hany hady (10 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ / محمد العدوى
انت كدة ممكن تعمل استيكر وتعبأ باسمك انت قلت ان عندك رخصة تعبئة 
بس يكون فى البطاقة الضربية والسجل التجارى تعبئة بس ضيف كلمة خلط اى يكون ( خلط وتعبئة منظفات صناعية)
انا عامل كدة وبوزع على محلات كتير ومافيش اى مشكلة


----------



## ESLAMBIC312 (17 أغسطس 2009)

معاكم عضو جديد طازة 
في كل موقع وكل منتدى ألاقي تركيبات غريبة عن الصابون السائل ومرة واحد يقول مادة والتاني يرد عليه بمادة غيرها خالص وحصل عندي لبث في كل المعلومات 
لو سمحتم ممكن أعرف بالضبط إيه هي المواد المستخدمة في صناعة الصابون السائل وتكلفة المواد وخطوات التصنيع بالتفصيل الممل لأني لسة جديد في الموضوع دا وعاوز إفادتكم يا أهل الخبرة والثقة وإيه هي الأماكن إللي ممكن اشتري منها المواد الخام ... أرجو إرسال ملف word فيه كل الحاجات دي لو سمحتم .. وأكون شاكر جدا لتواصلكم معايا


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (17 أغسطس 2009)

طلب بسيط جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
* الدخول هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=135957
*


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## ESLAMBIC312 (19 أغسطس 2009)

أشكرك جدا بس فيه مشكلة أنا عاوز أعمل تجربة بسيطة بكميات بسيطة لأنها في حيز التجريب لحد ما اوصل للتركيبة المضبوطة وبالتالي أنا عاوز التكلفة تكون أقل .. فلو ممكن تكتب لي الأسعار والكميات المطلوبة للتجربة


----------



## mouti3 (19 أغسطس 2009)

تحية إليك على المساهمة


----------



## el_proof (9 مارس 2012)

اخى العزيز صناعة الصابون المعروفه بالشكل الشعبى هى التى يوضع بها سليكات و ارجوا ان يعلم الجميع ان مادة السليكات مادة خطيرة جداًجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااً لانها تسبب سرطان الجلد و تسبب الفشل الكبدى ة الفشل الكلوى نتيجه لامتصاصها عن طريق الجلد 
اما اذا اردت صناعة صابون جيد مثل البرل يمكنك ذلك و اليك المكونات 
لعمل برميل مكون من 220 لتر صابون
1- 4ك تكسابون
2- 2.5 ك صودا او 1.25 بوتاس قشور
3- 13 ك سلفونيك 
4- 400جرام تايلوز للربط
5- 00.5 ك ملح طعام 
الطريقه
تضع نصف البرميل ماء ثم تضع كمية التكسابون وتقوم بالتقليب حتى يذوب التكسابون تماماً ثم تضيف كمية التايلوز ثم السلفونيك و عند امتزاج السائل تماماً نضع الصودا الكاويه (ملحوظة لاتضع كل كمية الصودا ) لاننا سنحتاج لعمل معادلة بورق ال ph و عند عمل المعادلة يجب ان تضع كيات قليله من الصودا حتى يتم التعادل و الا فسيكلفك هذا سلفونك كثير وهذا يجعل الصابون عالى التكلفه بعد عمل المعادله و الوصول ال ph7 نضيف الملح و اللون و الرائحه حسب الطلب
و انشاء الله تكون قد قمت بصناعة صابون عالى الرغوه و لا يؤثر على الايدى و ارجوا ان تعرف ان فائدة الملح هى اعطاء تخانه للصابون و لاكن لا تكثر منه لانه سيغبر الصابون و لايكون شفافاً


و الله المستعان


----------



## el_proof (9 مارس 2012)

اخى العزيز صناعة الصابون المعروفه بالشكل الشعبى هى التى يوضع بها سليكات و ارجوا ان يعلم الجميع ان مادة السليكات مادة خطيرة جداًجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااً لانها تسبب سرطان الجلد و تسبب الفشل الكبدى ة الفشل الكلوى نتيجه لامتصاصها عن طريق الجلد 
اما اذا اردت صناعة صابون جيد مثل البرل يمكنك ذلك و اليك المكونات 
لعمل برميل مكون من 220 لتر صابون
1- 4ك تكسابون
2- 2.5 ك صودا او 1.25 بوتاس قشور
3- 13 ك سلفونيك 
4- 400جرام تايلوز للربط
5- 00.5 ك ملح طعام 
الطريقه
تضع نصف البرميل ماء ثم تضع كمية التكسابون وتقوم بالتقليب حتى يذوب التكسابون تماماً ثم تضيف كمية التايلوز ثم السلفونيك و عند امتزاج السائل تماماً نضع الصودا الكاويه (ملحوظة لاتضع كل كمية الصودا ) لاننا سنحتاج لعمل معادلة بورق ال ph و عند عمل المعادلة يجب ان تضع كيات قليله من الصودا حتى يتم التعادل و الا فسيكلفك هذا سلفونك كثير وهذا يجعل الصابون عالى التكلفه بعد عمل المعادله و الوصول ال ph7 نضيف الملح و اللون و الرائحه حسب الطلب
و انشاء الله تكون قد قمت بصناعة صابون عالى الرغوه و لا يؤثر على الايدى و ارجوا ان تعرف ان فائدة الملح هى اعطاء تخانه للصابون و لاكن لا تكثر منه لانه سيغبر الصابون و لايكون شفافاً


و الله المستعان


----------

